# Canon at Photokina



## mackguyver (Jul 25, 2014)

I just saw this in my Twitter feed -- looks like Canon is getting ready!

Could that be a 7D II in the photo? It has a locking mode dial...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like a 70D based on the port covers. I'd think a 7DII would have a PC port, right?

</bubble burst>


----------



## candyman (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks smaller than the 7D ...no?


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 25, 2014)

Just a 70D - sorry to start _*rumors *_:





*Source:* http://www.lydogbilde.no/nyheter/canon-med-unik-teknologi


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 25, 2014)

Neat detective work Mack. ! How did you manage to find the original picture ?


----------



## Besisika (Jul 25, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Neat detective work Mack.


Why are you surprised? Mack Guyver after all he is!


----------



## l_d_allan (Jul 25, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Neat detective work Mack. ! How did you manage to find the original picture ?



I'm wondering the same thing. 

My impression is that there is software that can find matches for a specific image, such as a local image that it somehow scans the web to check if it is somewhere "out there". Doesn't seem possible that this could be done in a reasonable amount of time, but that apparently is the case.

Maybe?
http://www.plagiarismtoday.com/2014/02/06/using-google-image-search-license-photographs/


----------

